# Coming into ~Season



## Jane

Hope everyone is having a good bank holiday.

Collected Betty from my mum on Friday as I had been away for a week, on Saturday morning I noticed blood on my duvet! Betty has come into season (eight months).

I went to pets at home and bought some sort of contraption with a little pad in to help with any mess but she wouldn't co operate and let me put it on her. Am frankly surprised at how much of a mess there is, luckily I don't have carpets downstairs and can mop up after her. I have looked on the internet and the bleeding can last up to ten days apparantly.

Some internet sites say you can walk the dog with care, others say keep her in. 

If anybody has any useful advice I would be very grateful. 


Jane


----------



## kendal

walk her in quiet arias at times you dont normaly see other dogs out, and keep her on lead. 

but you may need to keep her in more than normal, just making walks short ones and doing some extra play in the garden. 


never had a bitch in season, but most tend to be good at cleaning up after themselves from what ive been told.


----------



## JulesB

My Betty came into season at about 9 months and what we did notice that the blood was worse in the morning when she got up or if she had been lying down for awhile. Betty's bleeding did last around 10 days with the first week probably the heaviest bleeding (which really wasn't that much in all honesty). You may find she is sick or a bit off colour as Betty had a couple of very tired and clingy days and was sick a couple of times as she was washing herself so much. 

As for walking her, we walked her pretty much as normal. Luckily she was at my parents when she was in season (didn't think it was fair inflicting a dog in season on my dog walker!!) and as there aren't loads of dogs around it was no hassle whatsoever and we didn't find other dogs were too bad for following her around. However I have heard of other people saying that their dog has attracted huge attention when they were in season so like Kendal said I would walk her in "off peak" times.


----------



## Sarette

I know I am a woman, but this really makes me feel strangely squeamish! I must be a freak!! Definitely going for a male pup


----------



## embee

Dogs can always be spayed before first season if worried about dealing with a season.

I must say that I was feeling pretty squeamish as well and asked my vet to spay pre-season but she wouldn't as she feels that a dog should develop fully before being spayed. I was also keen to do agility and felt that a pre-season spay might interrupt her skeletal and muscle development so decided to wait.

In the end Flo's season was fairly uneventful with very little 'mess' (they keep themselves clean pretty much and I only had to mop up the odd spot of blood) and it wasn't that much hassle to keep her in for a couple of weeks and exercise her in the garden with a ball.

I think if you are getting a dog you need to take on all sorts of stuff. They eat horse muck and rabbit droppings, you have to twist off ticks and today I had to perform emergency thorn extraction from one of her pads mid walk!!!!!!!


----------



## caradunne

Still waiting for Izzy to have a season!


----------



## JulesB

caradunne said:


> Still waiting for Izzy to have a season!


Really? My vet predicted 9 months for Betty and he was pretty spot on!

All I can say is that when people said their bits get swollen and you'd noticed it I thought "Betty is so fluffy there is no way I'll see it". How wrong was I!!!!!! I am surprised she wasn't walking like John Wayne her bits were so swollen!!!


----------



## caradunne

JulesB said:


> Really? My vet predicted 9 months for Betty and he was pretty spot on!
> 
> All I can say is that when people said their bits get swollen and you'd noticed it I thought "Betty is so fluffy there is no way I'll see it". How wrong was I!!!!!! I am surprised she wasn't walking like John Wayne her bits were so swollen!!!


Can't wait!


----------



## JulesB

caradunne said:


> Can't wait!


To be fair her season was less hassle than I expected and compared to my friends mini dachshund she didn't have very much blood really.


----------



## kendal

i know a two bitches who didnt have their seasons till they were around 13 months old. 


all out girls were done before their first season as it is ment to preven manery cancer in leter life as thats waht both my mums cockers had and they had a season and were then spayed.


----------



## Jane

Jules is spot on - Betty is very swollen. I think she is a little perplexed, not sure if she is licking herself enough. I am intending to get her spayed after this, was always intending to let her have her first season and then to have the op. Poor thing is very puzzled by her inability to just jump on the bed or settee at random - sheet now needed at all times! Tonight she has been trying to jump up on my lap, so difficult particularly when it is routine. Still very loving though, she has not got an unpleasant bone in her body. 

We have as Kendal suggested been out off peak (on the lead) and have met a couple of other dogs who have not been at all bothered by her. I think it is in a few days time when she is receptive to males. Perhaps then I will keep her in.

A dog is for life and whilst this is as mew to me as it is to her, she is so worthwhile.

Jane


----------



## wilfiboy

"swollen bits" poor things .... Cara.. Izzy obviously does nt fancy the idea x


----------



## Keira's mum

Keira came into season at 7 months a few days before she was due to be spayed ( great timing). It wasn't a big deal, she kept herself very clean & was just a bit more tired than normal. I think the bleeding lasted about 10 days but mostly wasn't very noticeable. We walked as normal just kept her on the lead all the time - we don't meet that many other dogs though. What was more of a problem was the phantom pregnancy she had a few weeks later, we had no idea what was going on as she was so clingy and just didn't want to do anything. She also became obsessed with her mini space hopper, carrying it round everywhere and whining at it all the time. It took her about 3 or 4 weeks to get over it. She was spayed about 3 months after her season & has seemed much happier since - don't think the hormones agreed with her!


----------



## lady amanda

Keira's mum said:


> Keira came into season at 7 months a few days before she was due to be spayed ( great timing). It wasn't a big deal, she kept herself very clean & was just a bit more tired than normal. I think the bleeding lasted about 10 days but mostly wasn't very noticeable. We walked as normal just kept her on the lead all the time - we don't meet that many other dogs though. What was more of a problem was the phantom pregnancy she had a few weeks later, we had no idea what was going on as she was so clingy and just didn't want to do anything. She also became obsessed with her mini space hopper, carrying it round everywhere and whining at it all the time. It took her about 3 or 4 weeks to get over it. She was spayed about 3 months after her season & has seemed much happier since - don't think the hormones agreed with her!


I don't blame her....they don't agree with me....lol


----------



## Sarette

I'm happy to deal with the horse muck and pulling splinters out! Told you I was weird lol.

This thread makes interesting reading though, so who knows, maybe I will change my mind


----------



## JulesB

lady amanda said:


> I don't blame her....they don't agree with me....lol


It's funny as when Betty was spayed a month ago, for the first 5 days she was REALLY quiet. I had expected her to be a bit more herself after 48 hours or so but wouldn't get out of her bed unless we made her get out and even then she would dive back into it straight away and the vets think the hormonal changes may have made her a little bit depressed!!


----------



## lady amanda

JulesB said:


> It's funny as when Betty was spayed a month ago, for the first 5 days she was REALLY quiet. I had expected her to be a bit more herself after 48 hours or so but wouldn't get out of her bed unless we made her get out and even then she would dive back into it straight away and the vets think the hormonal changes may have made her a little bit depressed!!


our vet told us that that would be a possibility, and that if it happend we were to call them, it didn't happen with Lady, and Betty is good now right??? back to her old self again??


----------



## JulesB

lady amanda said:


> our vet told us that that would be a possibility, and that if it happend we were to call them, it didn't happen with Lady, and Betty is good now right??? back to her old self again??


Yeah absolutley back to normal. On about day 6 after being spayed she seemed to snap out of it, but until then her behaviour had been REALLY weird and out of charactor, so much so it was really worrying me!!


----------



## Keira's mum

Maybe I missed the strange behaviour after Keira was spayed. She was still trying to scratch/lick her stitches all day every day or dig up the garden with her buster collar at 5 or 6 days after the op


----------



## JoJo

What is the youngest and oldest age for a cockapoos first season?

Jules Betty at 9 months
Janes Betty at 8 months 
Keira at 7 months

What age did your cockapoo have her first season?


----------



## JulesB

Keira's mum said:


> Maybe I missed the strange behaviour after Keira was spayed. She was still trying to scratch/lick her stitches all day every day or dig up the garden with her buster collar at 5 or 6 days after the op


If Keira had been behaving as weird as Betty was you would have noticed - she kept trying to get under things and backing into corners, it was really bizarre!! Also she didn't want to be on the floor and would scrabble to be picked up which is really unlike her unless she is just happy to see you!


----------



## paul1959

Jess is 12 months old on 16th July, still no season.


----------



## caradunne

JoJo said:


> What is the youngest and oldest age for a cockapoos first season?
> 
> Jules Betty at 9 months
> Janes Betty at 8 months
> Keira at 7 months
> 
> What age did your cockapoo have her first season?


Izzy not yet - 1 year


----------



## caradunne

Jo Jo it would be good if you update your list with the answers as I have been on the look out for it since she was 6 months - have almost forgotten about it now!


----------



## JoJo

First season????? update 

youngest so far ....

Keira at 7 months
Janes Betty at 8 months 
Jules Betty at 9 months
Izzy 1 year - no season yet 
Jess 1 year - no season yet

What age did your cockapoo have her first season?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

A useful thing to use in the house when a bitch is in season is a pair of girls pants, with a whole cut in for the tail to go through. Stops lots of drips and mess. Do take them off when you go out........although it would be a bit of a passion killer if a random dog did take a fancy to her.

Our girls are in the kennels so mess is easy to wash down. We get another side effect of the hormones.......'girl on girl' action all the time. It's a good thing women don't react like dogs....or maybe some of the men wished we did. LOL:decision:

Julia


----------



## JoJo

can one of you expert members do a chart / poll on ... age of first season ? 

I know kendal done a poll on prefered cockapoo coat colour which looked great ....can someone do something for first season to help all the owners with bitches ... just wondering :s


----------



## caradunne

A good idea, and perhaps whether it correlates with weight?


----------



## JulesB

caradunne said:


> A good idea, and perhaps whether it correlates with weight?


That would be interesting to know as I was told that smaller dogs come into season earlier usually.


----------



## embee

JoJo said:


> First season????? update
> 
> youngest so far ....
> 
> Keira at 7 months
> Janes Betty at 8 months
> Jules Betty at 9 months
> Izzy 1 year - no season yet
> Jess 1 year - no season yet
> 
> What age did your cockapoo have her first season?


Mandys Flo at 8 months


----------



## caradunne

JulesB said:


> That would be interesting to know as I was told that smaller dogs come into season earlier usually.


Izzy is small (6.3k) and I wondered if that was why her season is late, later....


----------



## JulesB

caradunne said:


> Izzy is small (6.3k) and I wondered if that was why her season is late, later....


I thought Izzy was a little one too so the weight size thing can't play a huge part in it can it?

My friends mini-dachshund who is only about 3kg (she really is a mini-mini as she is so small) is a month older than Betty and didn't have her first season until she was about 14 months.


----------



## Jane

*Update on Betty*

One week later and I think things are getting a little easier - have been out walking her although at different times so she is a little confused. Met another dog the other evening - her friend Charlie (a male dog) who is about six weeks older than Betty, to be honest we didn't notice anything different about their greeting (they were both on the lead). However, don't want to take any chances.

Interesting take re dog size, Betty is a large cockapoo, she must be 18 or 19 inches high now and at least 22 lbs ( I haven't weighed or measured her recently so I imagine she is more). Have met three cockapoos recently and she was at least a third bigger. Whilst she doesn't carry any fat, she is a tall dog. I have to put a lot of stuff out of her way as when she jumps up on her back legs she is very tall indeed. When she lays out flat, end to end she goes on forever...


----------



## JoJo

Pleased you and Betty are coping with her first season ... I think I better re-read this thread as I own a girl too ... 

Good to here Charlie didn't treat her any differently  

Have you got a pic of Betty?


----------



## carwin

JoJo said:


> What is the youngest and oldest age for a cockapoos first season?
> 
> Jules Betty at 9 months
> Janes Betty at 8 months
> Keira at 7 months
> 
> What age did your cockapoo have her first season?


Tilly was 7 1/2 months & it lasted 3 weeks


----------



## Jane

Update on Betty - day 17 and not stopped yet!

Walking as per usual, no trouble to date with any other dogs - just totally surprised at how 'messy' it has been. I am afraid I am an owner that lets the dog sit on the sofa and bed - boy it has been difficult these past few weeks, everything is now covered in sheets/towells!

And by the way, Betty now has nipples.

Jane


----------



## Carol

Just noticed this thread - Maisy was 10 months old when she came into season, she obviously had bucket loads of hormones compared to some! - she was very clingy, went off her food completely and just seemed so sad through the whole thing, bless her. It lasted for 4 weeks and she attracted lots of boys!!  (During one walk I had to lift her up to save her from the over amorous advances of a Springer Spaniel!!)  lol. We are having her spayed at the end of the month, as it will be 3 months since her season ended then. She was also very swollen, it was a bit messy at first but she did keep herself really clean.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

We're still waiting for Ruby to have her first season too! Her best friend is a Labradoodle that is 2 weeks younger and she had hers at 7 months! Hopefully it will happen soon!


----------



## MichelleE

What's the general feeling about spaying before or after first season? Getting mixed messages, so don't know what to do


----------



## caradunne

I saw an experienced female vet who saw Izzy frequently as a puppy. She seemed knowlegable and caring so I went with her advice to wait until after a season.


----------



## JulesB

I was the same as you Cara. My local vets prefer to spay after a first season (though they will do it before if you request it). Given it took Betty a good five days to come round properly from it, I am glad I didn't have it done any younger to be honest.


----------



## embee

Flo was spayed after first season. My vet doesn't do early spays as she thinks the dog should mature properly first. You will find arguments either way to be honest - I know as I spent hours researching all the pros and cons and found no way of coming to an informed decision. In the end I went with my vets advice and when I pressed her for a reason she said that she specialises in geriatric medicine and felt that incontinence/urinary problems in older bitches could be linked to early spays. Not intending to cause concern to anyone who has had an early spay done as there are many benefits there too including much lower risk of cancer and no blood spotting all over the carpet!! I got so fuddled by all the pro and cons I could almost have decided on the flip of a coin so in the end went with what my vet said.


----------



## weez74

embee said:


> Flo was spayed after first season. My vet doesn't do early spays as she thinks the dog should mature properly first. You will find arguments either way to be honest - I know as I spent hours researching all the pros and cons and found no way of coming to an informed decision. In the end I went with my vets advice and when I pressed her for a reason she said that she specialises in geriatric medicine and felt that incontinence/urinary problems in older bitches could be linked to early spays. Not intending to cause concern to anyone who has had an early spay done as there are many benefits there too including much lower risk of cancer and no blood spotting all over the carpet!! I got so fuddled by all the pro and cons I could almost have decided on the flip of a coin so in the end went with what my vet said.


Yeah, I have gone through pretty much the same thing as you, Mandy, but our vet prefers an early spay, so we're going with that and Rosie is booked in for next week. Their reasons were that they didn't think the early incontinence was fully proven and that there are ways of coping with that anyway, they believe the reduced risk of cancer is more important and equally the prevention of pregnancy in the first season, which can be bad for the dog (and for us - we have NO desire to become breeders - very happy to leave all that to JDs and Janice!). Like you say though, I found no real reason to think that one way was better than the other, so I would have gone with the vet's recommendation, whichever it was. 

I'm not looking forward to it though - my poor baby.


----------



## embee

weez74 said:


> I'm not looking forward to it though - my poor baby.


She'll be fine. They don't 'know' what is happening so just feel a bit beaten up and soon recover. Would recommend a doggy suit (kind of like a babygro). I had one for Flo, so much easier than having them wandering round with a cone round their heads which must add insult to injury when they are already feeling uncomfortable and delicate.


----------



## kendal

embee said:


> She'll be fine. They don't 'know' what is happening so just feel a bit beaten up and soon recover. Would recommend a doggy suit (kind of like a babygro). I had one for Flo, so much easier than having them wandering round with a cone round their heads which must add insult to injury when they are already feeling uncomfortable and delicate.


not to mention you also dont have to worry about her lasserating your legs with the cone as she is running around like nothing has happend.


----------



## sarahjo

kendal said:


> not to mention you also dont have to worry about her lasserating your legs with the cone as she is running around like nothing has happend.


Those cones cause so much damage and Eddie still managed to reach the area for a nibble and he broke two running into furniture and I had to pay £7 a go to replace them 

Use an alternative if you can


----------



## MichelleE

Thanks for the advice guys - my vets advice was the same as Louise's - recommending an early spay. She is booked in for 2nd Sept - also my son's first day at school. thought I may as well deal with two traumas in one go


----------



## JoJo

Update .... hope I haven't missed any...

Keira at 7 months
Tilly at 7 1/2 months
Janes Betty at 8 months 
Jules Betty Boo at 9 months
Maisy at 10 months 
Izzy 1 year – no season yet 
Jess 1 year – no seasons yet
Ruby still waiting

Any more for the list


----------



## paul1959

paul1959 said:


> Jess is 12 months old on 16th July, still no season.


Looks like it has started today.


----------



## JoJo

paul1959 said:


> Looks like it has started today.


A few weeks of fun for you then ... have you been waiting for her season so you can get her spayed afterwards?


----------



## JoJo

Right ... how much swelling are we talking about here?


----------



## Happyad

One of mine has just started the flighty odd behaviour that's the tale tale signs of season on it's way!
Plus aggressive flirting with the boys.


----------



## JulesB

JoJo said:


> Right ... how much swelling are we talking about here?


A lot!!! I thought that given Betty is black and fluffy I might not notice the swelling but OMG could you ever notice it. From looking at how swollen she was i expected her to be walking like John Wayne!!!!

The only way I could describe it was her bits puffed up so they were almost the size of my finger if i curled it into my palm.

the bleeding wasn't that heavy, it was worse as she got up in the morning, but she did keep herself very clean but she was a bit sicky, probably from all the washing, and a little bit lethargic.

I hope that helps!!


----------



## JoJo

Thanks for your feedback .. I think I have Honeys first season on its way then ... 

- She is very clingy with me .. right next to me now
- Oakley is rather interested in her but not trying to play hump her like normal.. she will not let him ... she has put him in his place.
- She is tired 
- Swollen woo-woo as I call it ha ha ha .. not massively swollen but you notice it.. 
- She is cleaning herself all the time ...
- Oh and nipples seem more define too...

I will keep you posted .. Oh and Oakley scented all over my sofa this morning .. what a day JoJo has had   all in the name of cockapoos xxx


Adam .. which of your ladys in coming into season ???


----------



## JulesB

yep it was Betty's nipples i really noticed and if other dogs tried to sniff her she would sit down.

Sounds like a fun few weeks for you ahead.

xxx


----------



## JoJo

Still no sign of bleeding .. but everything is different between Oakley and Honey .. really strange behaviour .. so I think something is starting or happening ... 

come of cockapoo friends JoJo needs your support .. ha ha ha


----------



## Ali79

JoJo said:


> Still no sign of bleeding .. but everything is different between Oakley and Honey .. really strange behaviour .. so I think something is starting or happening ...
> 
> come of cockapoo friends JoJo needs your support .. ha ha ha


Oh dear - can't help I am afraid as Beau being spayed tomorrow and not had the experience of dogs in season but if it is any help it is a bit like when my daughter hit 14 and every boy within a 5 mile radius would follow her around and it hasn't got any better lol - good luck  X


----------



## JoJo

Thanks Ali ... I am giggling far too much ... 

Big cockapoo hugs to lovely Beau ... keep us posted on how it all goes tomorrow... I will be interested as I will get Honey spay in the future ... xxxxx


----------



## Ali79

Thanks JoJo - I am dreading it to be honest! Madeleine and I have a rota system so that Beau isn't left on her own for the next few days  I will keep you posted XX


----------



## M&M's mummy

JoJo is does sound like Honey is coming into season.

She is at the early stage where you can see things like keeping herself clean and urinating more and changes in behaviour.

She will progress to getting her lady bits even more swollen. When they first start they can just have spotting -so sometimes it can be missed as they clean themselves up.

But I would be prepared now hun and watch Oakley!!!


----------



## JoJo

Thank you .. I will be sending Oakley to my parents for a mini break as soon as I see any bleeding ... I dont want them getting together yet ... she is sleeping so much  its all new to me .. yes I have read loads of books and researched but when it is happening to my lovely little Honey-Bunny I just needed a bit of friendly support...


----------



## wellerfeller

I just has a thought , Jo you can imagine that oakley and Honey will be sneakily at it when the time is right, as this isn't what you want THIS time and I bet next time when he IS supposed to do the deed, he will stand there looking at you saying " what am I supposed to do mum????"  xxx


----------



## JoJo

Ha ha ha .. the reality of breeding is quite strange really .. these are my dogs .. these are my life and I love them so much and just want the best for them .. it is weird here at the moment .. Honey is just cuddly and sleeping all the time .. Oakley is just seeming rather on edge .. and I am in the middle going who wants a doggy treat    

In all honesty .. it is very strange but it is my life and I wouldn’t have it any other way .. I just wish to see a spot of blood to know it is happening... Thanks everyone for your support ...

If he can't do the job .. that will be just fine.. I will say it wasn't meant to be .. get him neutered and enjoy life with our fun loving Cockapoo Oakley xxx

He just can't get near her yet .. even when I pop up stairs to make the bed .. I am separating them ... better to be safe ...


----------



## wellerfeller

Ha ha, I am sure he will 'do the job' but its just how life is isn't, we worry all the time, on one hand NOT letting things happen and then next time it'll be the worry of 'will he know what to do' oh the stresses of a breeder!!!!
Best of luck Jo, I am sure it will be fine xx


----------



## JoJo

Oh the stresses of a cockapoo owner .. I am not a breeder ha ha ha   just a wanna-be xxxx


----------



## JulesB

From what i was told the most fertile bit of their season is after they stop bleeding.

Also some dogs don't bleed much so you might not see much. With Betty you could see it most if she was lying on her back having her tummy rubbed but other than the odd spot of blood there was very little evidence.

X


----------



## JoJo

Oh no she is most probably in season then ... I think I was expecting more blood .. she may be cleaning herself ... she is snapping at poor oakley ... no humping play going on though.. they do that everyday .. but not the last few days .. ummmmmm


----------



## JulesB

It was literally a few drops from Betty, nothing like what i was expecting, so it does sound like she is in season.

x


----------



## JoJo

Ahhh my baby  more mummy hugs coming to my Honey Bunny... 

She looks really grown up .. in a cockapoo way


----------



## glitzydebs

Isn't it scary! Feel like the mother of a teenager but I distracted Pushca and tempts her with treats to put her 'knickers' on and again took her out really early and very late at night but on her retractable lead so she could have a bit of a run. She had it for 3 weeks and we waited for exactly 6 mths and had her then spayed.
She'll be fine as long as you just keep an eye on her... And prospective 
Males.


----------



## lady amanda

JoJo said:


> Ahhh my baby  more mummy hugs coming to my Honey Bunny...
> 
> She looks really grown up .. in a cockapoo way


give honey some hugs and snuggles for me too!!! I feel ya baby girl! someone get that pup a cuppa and some doggy chocolate!


----------



## JoJo

she is a little darling.... if I were to rename Honey .. I would call her Lady (or Hoob) .. she is lady in each and every way .. and now having a lady experience too .. ahhh ...
Thanks Amanda xxx


----------



## JulesB

Any updates on Honey being in season?? Any more signs?

x


----------



## JoJo

I think she is .. however ... no drops of blood??? 

All the signs though... she is cleaning herself alot .. but I am keeping a close eye on her and Oakley ...


----------



## JoJo

OK Honey update .....

In August many of you will recall I thought Honey was coming into season .. but actaully Honey has had what is known as a split season ... I think she just likes being blogged about bless her .. 

She has been bleeding for 3 days now and Oakley is doing well, but not himself .. naturally .. 

I wanted to post an update on the Nipples Thread but it has been closed ... as Honeys nipples are very visable due to her season and although 8 are very raised .. she has 10 in total ... ahh Honey ...

I was wondering how many nipples do other cockapoos have??? I think it can differ between each bitch .. but it would be good to know an average ... 

Nice topic nipples


----------



## Sezra

I will count for you JoJo.....back soon.


----------



## Sezra

I can only find 6!


----------



## M&M's mummy

ha ha JoJo what are you like!!!! 


Can just picture every one going off to count nipples :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sezra

M&M's mummy said:


> ha ha JoJo what are you like!!!!
> 
> 
> Can just picture every one going off to count nipples :laugh::laugh:


Daisy didn't mind, any excuse to lie on her back for a tummy rub!


----------



## M&M's mummy

I could only find 7  I mean it should at least have a partner opposite 

I had a good rake through too. 4 were visible and the others were hard to find.


----------



## JoJo

Nipple counting .. this is cockapoo fun ...

Sorry ladies .. but you are going through it with Honey & I .... 

Honey's are very clear now in season .. saying that they were 3 weeks ago when it all started then stopped lol... split season .. it could only happen to me ...

The good news is .. its like going through it twice ... so Oakley is learning not to do the deed unless mummy allows it ... also Honey's season is full, and I wouldn't have felt happy to say she had a full season before as no blood was spotted, would have called it a light season !!! ... so we can only try to be positive ... 

Bad news it really is like going through it twice .. all the same symptoms .. just one with bleeding .... poor Honey and Oakley dont know if they are coming or going ...


----------



## mandym

ok here goes kenya...9 nipples miley 9 nipples kd 6 nipples pyper 10 nipples what a selection lol x


----------



## ali-s.j.

Phoebe (Cocker) seems to have 7
I can only find 2 on Izzy (low down where there isn't any hair!)


----------



## JoJo

Oh thanks .. what great fun we are having .. nipple counting .. lol .. 

I hope my hubby never sees this thread... dont anyone tell him about it .. I can still picture his face when I was measuring against baked bean tins.. yep you are mental JoJo ... he has known that for years.. far too many years ... 

It can't be to do with size of the bitch how many nipples she has... as some of the smaller bitchs have the most nipples ... I wonder what affects how many nipples a bitch has????


----------



## Jedicrazy

Jojo, only you could be at the centre of a thread about Cockapoo nipples 

Hope Honey is ok and poor Oakley isn't suffering too much. Lots of love and :hug:


----------



## JoJo

Thanks Clare  dont tell hubby shhhhhh

Honey is doing well thank you .. she is quite heavy .. but keeping herself quite clean, love her .... think it would be easier if she had a black coat ... ahhh Honey ...

Oakley is ok ... I think a bit all over the place .. but as you know I need to keep a very close eye on them ... no humping yet ... 

The worst part of it is ....walking Oakley without Honey .. just doesn't feel right .. (saying that when I have 4 I will walk them all together and mix them up for walks, 2 at a time )


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I think Izzie has 5/6, I thought I felt 6 first time, but second time I couldn't find it haha, so could be 5, strange conversation, but I wonder why it does differ :S


----------



## Rufini

I feel left out with my little boy!! I would love to call up my boyfriend now and be like 'errrrm how many nipples does our dog have?' LOL!!


----------



## JoJo

I think I need to know why and how it can differ???


----------



## Sezra

I can only find out that it varies between three and five pairs but it is not uncommon to have an 'odd' number. Apparently smaller dogs have less. Let us know JoJo if you find anything else out!


----------



## JoJo

Of course I will share any info I find out ....

What I want to know is ...

Are the number of nipples present due to the size of the bitch? 
Does it effect her litter size?

I think the answer for both questions is no .. from what research I have done so far ... I need to research deeper lol ... it is strange though how one cockapoo can have 5 nipples and another have 10 ... interests to me .. but hey I just like learning and knowing ....

Saying all that Honey pre season, I could only feel 8 .. in season 8 are very prominent and two slightly smaller but still there.. 10 nipples


----------



## weez74

Do the boys not have any?


----------



## Sezra

JoJo said:


> Of course I will share any info I find out ....
> 
> What I want to know is ...
> 
> Are the number of nipples present due to the size of the bitch?
> Does it effect her litter size?
> 
> I think the answer for both questions is no .. from what research I have done so far ... I need to research deeper lol ... it is strange though how one cockapoo can have 5 nipples and another have 10 ... interests to me .. but hey I just like learning and knowing ....
> 
> Saying all that Honey pre season, I could only feel 8 .. in season 8 are very prominent and two slightly smaller but still there.. 10 nipples


Maybe when Daisy has her first season and they are more prominant I will find more? At the moment they are ickle pickle ones!


----------



## Rufini

weez74 said:


> Do the boys not have any?


I think Vincent has nipples but they're tiny and hard to see with his fur. He has a bald willy area so that's the only bit IO see them!


----------



## Kirsty

After the day I have had (see angry mammy thread) this thread fills me with so much joy and anticipation ..... Not!!!!!


----------



## JoJo

Sorry  

Seasons are all part of it with a bitch .. oh and nipples  well that is just a bit of nipple counting fun .. 

Kirsty tomorrow is another day .. hopefully a happy one xxx


----------

